# Who can properly read battery stats to see where my drain is?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I never got involved with this because between my gn and my s3, I have never had battery issues... Till today.... With the screen off, it drains 2percent every 6 minutes... Some things going on here...

Here are references... If you need anything specific, let me know and ill tell you...


















Odd that friendcaster uses that much... I never use the app other then syncing my contact pics....










Better battery stats




























GSAM badass battery monitor


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I use FriendCaster too, but don't sync contact pics and don't have this issue. Try not syncing the pictures for 24 - 48 hours and see what happens.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

It's definitely friendcaster. It's holding a wake lock on your phone.

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## nosit1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have it sync unless I force it as well as don't sync contact pictures. Try that. No issue here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Friendcaster deleted... Replaced with "facebook contact sync" app... Will report later... So far my drsin looks like it disappeared

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

